# Ridgid Reciding Threader



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cleared a sewer line for one of my better customers the other day. He's in the oil field and I re piped his gas in one of his rent homes a while back, and he told me he'd get me some better threading equipment. I got a power pony 700 and some ratchet threaders so I thought I had all I needed. Anyway he gave me this threader as a bonus. Anyone ever use one?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

some more


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> some more


That thing is older than I am! What problem did he have with your power pony?

I do alot of threaded pipe from 1/4"-6" and I am spoiled, I always have a 300, or a 535. But for a resi application how much threading are you doing on a regular basis? 

I would imagine that sometimes it would be easier to just thread by hand... 

But hey, a free tool is a free tool.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, they are pretty handy. I've got three of them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You can use it to thread a pipe crooked. Plumber Bill posted a tip on that a while back.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That thing is older than I am! What problem did he have with your power pony?
> 
> I do alot of threaded pipe from 1/4"-6" and I am spoiled, I always have a 300, or a 535. But for a resi application how much threading are you doing on a regular basis?
> 
> ...



You know how those Oil guys are. They don't like power tools. He said he has geared threader for 3"+ pipe. That and the use 48" and 60" pipe wrenches for fun.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> You know how those Oil guys are. They don't like power tools. He said he has geared threader for 3"+ pipe. That and the use 48" and 60" pipe wrenches for fun.


60"+fun does not compute with me...

I bet they Won't use a 60" aluminum either...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Use it all the time. Way better than 00R


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have got that on my van, used it once in 15 years.


----------



## Squeak TN (Feb 8, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That thing is older than I am! What problem did he have with your power pony?
> 
> I do alot of threaded pipe from 1/4"-6" and I am spoiled, I always have a 300, or a 535. But for a resi application how much threading are you doing on a regular basis?
> 
> ...


I cut my teeth on hand dies, chain vise.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

*65r*

Too me, this is what made Ridgid tools the best. For hand threading 1-2" this is the tool to use. Receding threaders are easy to start, they pull themselves through the thread and quit when the thread is complete. 

I would disassemble the unit. You will need a pair of external snap ring pliers. Clean and lube it, check the dies and put it to work.

New they are $800. Used around $100.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Big fan of the 65R, as someone that has done a good bit of galvanized waste and vent this tool is invaluable, you can't cut a crooked thread with a 12R no matter how hard you try.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I started out on this very tool. I often had cutting oil smell on my hands, and when my GF "serviced" me she said she could smell it. She was a Travolta fan, so I figured smelling like a greaser was a turn on.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DIZ said:


> I started out on this very tool. I often had cutting oil smell on my hands, and when my GF "serviced" me she said she could smell it. She was a Travolta fan, so I figured smelling like a greaser was a turn on.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> You can use it to thread a pipe crooked. Plumber Bill posted a tip on that a while back.


Could someone direct me to this post? I did not find it using the search function.

Thanks.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Got one on the shelf in my shop but probably haven't used it in 20 years....


----------

